# Ponerse al día



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaría traducir la expresión...ponerse al día con ! 
En contexto: 
Pedro faltó 5 días a clases de matemáticas y ahora debe ponerse al día y o también alguien que estuvo ausente en su trabajo de oficina ahora debe pornerse al día.

Yo diría : aktuell mit etwas werden, pero dudo que sea correcto.

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## ayuda?

*Re: ponerse al día 
Yo diría:*
Pedro will auf dem Laufenden sein.
Pedro versucht sich auf dem Laufenden halten.
Pedro will sich auf dem neuesten Stand bringen (bezülich der neusten Ereignisse).
Pedro will die aktuellen Informationen über X bekommen.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Ayuda? Me es muy útil !


----------



## bwprius

Si se trata de un alumno que ha faltado varios días, no intentará, cuando se reincorpore a las clases, "auf dem Laufenden sein". Más bien querrá "*den verpassten Stoff nachholen*".

Y un empleado de oficina intentará "*die liegen gebliebene Arbeit machen*".

O: "*die nicht erledigten Aufträge abarbeiten*". / "nach seiner Krankheit* hat er viel Arbeit nachzuholen*".


Ello no quiere decir que "ponerse al día" no pueda, en otros contextos, traducirse con frases como "auf dem Laufenden sein", "sich auf den neuesten Stand bringen" etc


----------



## Oceanboy

Ok ahora entiendo ! Muchas gracias bwprius por tu explicación.

Saludos,


----------



## eno2

Oceanboy said:


> Pedro faltó 5 días a clases de matemáticas y ahora debe ponerse al día



seinen Rückstand in etw Dat aufholen. Pedro hat 5 Tage Matheunterricht verpasst und muss jetzt seinen Rückstand aufholen.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Eno2 por tu sugerencia.
Me pregunto si “den Rückstand + nachholen” funcionaria también, como una opción a “aufholen”?


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> “den Rückstand + _*nachholen”  *_



Er kann den verpassten Lernstoff/Unterricht _*"nachholen"

"aufarbeiten"*_, was in den vergangenen Wochen an Arbeit liegengeblieben ist

und wie *eno2 *bereits sagte : einen Rückstand _*"aufholen", *_ist ebenfalls richtig


----------

